# Gallstones Dubai/UAE



## Dubai_Mdfh (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Any recommendations for hospitals for gallbladder surgery without insurance which are affordable. How much did you pay. Any insights for stay at hospital and recovery. Thank you.


----------

